# Earl Boykins nickname.



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

On the main board there is a thread about giving Boykins a nickname. So far the best one suggested is Earl " the squirrel" Boykins. 

Anyone have suggestions .... i think the 1 above is pretty good myself.


----------



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

g'damn this board is dead. i remember last year when i discovered this website i figured the lack of activity was due to the nuggets poor performance and that with another year it'd pick up. I was wrong ..... it actually seems deader this year than last. Despite:

Carmelo
The great Job that Kiki did rebuilding the backcourt
Another year of development for Nene and Skita
Marcus Camby and his chances for being a season long competitor.
And the most kick *** uniforms in the NBA.

there are things to talk about that were lacking last year.

really Earl and Melo topics are a regular occurence on the main board (NBA) i think it's time we take some pride here and push up our post count like they do in the Bulls, Blazers, and Raptors forums.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

:twave: 

Get up at Friday night.


:starwars:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

My personal nick for Boykins would probably be "Squirt"  


Calm down about this board. Obviously there aren't many Nugz fans recruited, but I'm at this all Nugz board that's packed. So just relax, it just wasn't meant to be. I can't recruit from that site because it's probably not allowed. Instead of crying about it, just attempt to make it better.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Andre</b>!
> My personal nick for Boykins would probably be "Squirt"
> 
> 
> Calm down about this board. Obviously there aren't many Nugz fans recruited, but I'm at this all Nugz board that's packed. So just relax, it just wasn't meant to be. I can't recruit from that site because it's probably not allowed. Instead of crying about it, just attempt to make it better.


What site are you talking about?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> What site are you talking about?


Nugz Talk.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

I think "The Squirrel" is good, but I'm pretty sure Earl wouldn't go for it.


----------

